# ATItools for ATI 4870



## kevincwk2000 (Oct 6, 2008)

Dear Sir,

Would you advise the latest version ATitools that able to support AMD 4870 and 4870x2 as well?

Does 0.27b4 is the latest version now. 

thanks,
Kevin


----------



## dark2099 (Oct 6, 2008)

A new version is in the works, no official release date, although it may be a while.


----------



## kevincwk2000 (Oct 6, 2008)

Dear Sir,

if so, how to check and modify the power status of 4870 board?

I got some BIOS from web, some have 4 state but some has 5 state such as 
-Boot
-Power saving (IDLE)
-UVD
-Accelercation 3D
-Thermal fault

Which BIOS is correct and the best?

thanks,
Kevin


----------

